# Bearded dragons bobbing/thrashing heads and biting each other



## LeGrandLama (Jun 13, 2012)

I have 2 female bearded dragons and occasionally one will thrash its head up and down a couple of times then run at the other one, climb on top and attempt to bite the rear of its neck.

Both do it occasionally, and are one food dusted with calcium and vitamin d3. There is also a 3ft uv tube in 4ft viv with ample hiding zones and basking spots.

Is this normal behavior or something to concern about


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

You may want to re-check their sexes, sounds like you have a male in there
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/835630-how-sex-your-bearded-dragon.html


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

I would recommend you separate them to be honest. 

: victory:


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

They have either been sexed wrong or you have a classic case of dominant females.

Either way you are going to need to split them up before one/both of them gets seriously hurt.

Remember that you only see a very small portion of the interaction between your dragons, there is messages going on there that you will never be aware of as you don't speak beardie.

My advice.. split them. They are not getting along.


----------



## LeGrandLama (Jun 13, 2012)

vgorst said:


> You may want to re-check their sexes, sounds like you have a male in there


Both are biting each other though.
they were sexed at the shop i got from and housed together there (with another 2 females)

Ive just checked myself and both have just the one bulge around their cloaca


----------



## robert19 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi i would split them up incase 1 injures the other also join "bearded dragons uk" on facebook lots of advise and info like careguides and what they can eat + lots of photos just for bearded dragons.. its very helpful also if you ever need to know anything about bearded dragons they will reply quick


----------



## niccky (Apr 16, 2012)

you need to split them even females who have been together since day dot can fight. 
what you are seeing will just be the tip if the iceberg.

they need splitting up now before one or both end up injured or worse.

i think its hard for us as humans to comprehend that other species prefer to be solitary.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

robert19 said:


> Hi i would split them up incase 1 injures the other also join "bearded dragons uk" on facebook lots of advise and info like careguides and what they can eat + lots of photos just for bearded dragons.. its very helpful also if you ever need to know anything about bearded dragons they will reply quick



Personally I've been given and seen a lot of very bad advice on that facebook site, as well as a lot of infighting and downright nastiness. one to stay clear of in my opinion. I was once actually advised on there that keeping my male and 2 females together was not only a good idea, it was vital for HIS health for him to breed when he wanted....I won't be going back any time soon.


----------



## niccky (Apr 16, 2012)

nicnet said:


> Personally I've been given and seen a lot of very bad advice on that facebook site, as well as a lot of infighting and downright nastiness. one to stay clear of in my opinion. I was once actually advised on there that keeping my male and 2 females together was not only a good idea, it was vital for HIS health for him to breed when he wanted....I won't be going back any time soon.


thats not good. i will stick to here for my advise


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

niccky said:


> thats not good. i will stick to here for my advise



I'm purely on about the facebook site and not the breeders website. UK Bearded Dragons - Home & Resource of the Inland Bearded Dragon. Even though it is impossible to read with that blue background on it....talk about blinding lol. I've not read the caresheets and pages on there so can't comment on their content.


----------



## niccky (Apr 16, 2012)

I have seen some strange responses on a lot of the Facebook reptile sites. 
I tend to google google google then get confirmation on here for anything I'm not sure about 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

You say they are both of the same sex and they are not going through the mating rituals. This means, therefore, they MUST be seperated, no ifs or buts. Beardies will only tolerate each other at best. These two obviously cannot tolerate each other. It may be because they are getting more cantankerous as they get older or one/both of them has/have decided the home you have provided for them is not suitable for the two of them. Either way, one or both will be suffering not only physical injuries but also stress.


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

This is a classic case of why Beardies should not be housed together. Bearded Dragons are solitary animals, they don't pine for same species interaction. In fact they seem to thrive without it. You'll need to split them up before they rip limbs from eachother, or worse, kill eachother. A 4x2x2 is the bare minimum for one beardie and is not nearly enough room for two. Get them a seperate vivarium each.


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

As others have said you need to split them, it does not matter if they have always been housed together they are no longer tolerating each other. Bearded dragons are solitary in the wild they are not going to chill out together and share food and basking spots. We can't expect them too in captivity either. 


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------

